
Ask HN: Which password manager do you use? - speedy1034
I tested 1password which looks awesome, works perfectly, but I think in comparison to other cloud services (Netflix, Spotify, GitHub) they are relatively expensive. I definitely would prefer paying a one-time fee. I could also host a sync server on my own if there is some free software.<p>I tried LastPass but auto-filling has to be disabled for every single page which is really annoying. Besides, I don&#x27;t like the button they are injecting. Compared to 1password the UX is really bad.<p>Can someone recommend a good password manager which works with Safari &#x2F; Chrome &#x2F; Firefox and iOS?
======
askafriend
I'm using 1Password. It's expensive but ultimately the peace of mind is really
what I'm paying for. I treat it like insurance and forget about the bill. It
works really well from my short experience (I only recently got it).

I use a combination of 1Password and Safari Keychain. 1Password for storing
passwords/creditcards/sensitiveinfo in a multi-platform way, and the built in
Safari Keychain on mac/iOS for the quick autofill functionality.

------
Eun
I am using KeePass, works for my stack. However don't use it when using Mac or
Linux it's a pain running with wine.

~~~
pmontra
Consider using Keepassx. It's multiplatform. I don't see the Linux download
but I've been using it on Ubuntu for years. Maybe I built it from sources.

------
chmaynard
When I launch an app on my iPhone, none of the existing services (including
1Password) can fill in the password without the cooperation of the app vendor.
This is insane. The companies that create and support mainstream operating
systems such as iOS and Android need to step up and add password management as
a core functionality.

------
pmontra
Keepassx. Master on my laptop, synced to my tablet and phone with Synchthing.

------
rmurri
Check out enpass. I've been recommending it for a while and people generally
like it.

[https://www.enpass.io/](https://www.enpass.io/)

~~~
speedy1034
thanks! looks very promising. 10$ for iOS is definitely a reasonable price.

------
spraak
For *nix check out
[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

------
herbst
Brain. Probably not the most secure but pretty safe from getting hacked or
leaking.

------
Rekaiden
I use Firefox's saved passwords.

------
theoneone
My brain

